# When will CC run out of space?



## Danny (18 Dec 2008)

Your appeal for us to reach half a million posts by the end the year made me wonder about how many posts you can actually store?

Or to put it another way, is there any danger that CC will suddenly fall over because it's run out of storage space. 

Or do you archive stuff off at some point anyway?

Just wondering....


----------



## mickle (18 Dec 2008)

I predict it will run out of space right about n


----------



## LLB (18 Dec 2008)

mickle said:


> I predict it will run out of space right about n



Stick to mending bikes Mickle


----------



## Shaun (19 Dec 2008)

Well, the server hosts this site and 10 others and at present the drive space used is just 5%.

I reckon we can squeeze a couple more posts in over the next few weeks ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Will1985 (19 Dec 2008)

I think we'll hit the target by tomorrow night.


----------



## Danny (19 Dec 2008)

Admin said:


> I reckon we can squeeze a couple more posts in over the next few weeks


Not if Arbitary keeps posting full sized pictures of Kirsty Wark


----------



## longers (20 Dec 2008)

Will1985 said:


> I think we'll hit the target by tomorrow night.



791 to go.


----------



## Will1985 (22 Dec 2008)

Saturday was obviously a quiet day on the forum front and we hit the target around 11am on Sunday.

I wonder if the forum can churn out statistics for most popular time of day and most popular days of the week.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Dec 2008)

Admin said:


> Well, the server hosts this site and 10 others and at present the drive space used is just 5%.
> 
> I reckon we can squeeze a couple more posts in over the next few weeks ...
> 
> ...


Flippin' 'eck. I thought that was a new roundabout they are building in Hull. It must be Shaun's hard drive!


----------



## magnatom (23 Dec 2008)

Go on Shaun, tell us how big it is...... your hard drive that is!


----------



## Steve Austin (6 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> I predict it will run out of space right about n



thats very funny


----------

